# Pregnant ferret pics wanted/Advice wanted.



## StevensGal

Hi all, I have a jill who looks like she's definitely in the later stages of pregnancy. I have no idea when she fell pregnant so have no idea of due date, her belly is enormous though and has been for around 2 weeks so am thinking she must be due any day due to her size. As far as I am aware it's her first litter, we've separated the hob from her about 4 weeks ago and it's looking like she's nesting as she is sleeping more often completely curled up/buried in her bedding and it takes a good while to get her to come out for her dinner so she must be very well buried or in a deep sleep lol. 

Her nipples don't seem to be enlarged either which I thought they would have been by now too. If no change within a week then we're taking her to a vet but I wondered if anyone had any pics of late stage pregnancy in their ferrets? I have one on my phone but not sure how to upload from iPhone?

Thanks.


----------



## StevensGal

Didn't realise I could Tapatalk here! Got a pic of her belly but it's not a good one, taken about 3 weeks ago ish. 











Tap Tap Tapatalking!


----------



## miss_ferret

id get her to a vet sooner rather than later tbh, i know thats not the best angle for a pic but that dosent look right to me.

some jills do the whole 'looking like they've swallowed a tennis ball' sooner than others, but iv never known one be that big 4 weeks or longer (if iv read it right) prior to birth. if shes about to give birth then the hair on her stomach (and on her body in general in some cases) should have thinned by now and her nipples should be prominent. is there any discharge, swelling or discolouration around her back end?

can you get a more recent picture? ideally one of her walking normally and one of her stomach?


----------



## StevensGal

Literally just taken these pictures. Looking at her today I think we should take her to the vet. She looks fine in herself, eating and drinking normally but her belly is really worrying me. 





























Tap Tap Tapatalking!


----------



## miss_ferret

that does look slightly more normal, but id still get her checked out. big stomachs can mean a large number of kitts, but recently iv seen far more that are a very small number (1-3 usually) overly large kitts which can cause the jill a lot of trouble to birth naturally, resulting in emergency treatment in some cases. 

so id get the vet to give her a once over to be safe, and keep a very close eye on her : victory:


----------



## StevensGal

Thanks for the advice. I'd want to take her to the vet anyway as it's our first litter too (lol) and I want to make sure she and the babies are ok. I also thought her nipples would be more prominent now but they don't seem to have changed?


Tap Tap Tapatalking!


----------



## miss_ferret

it can vary from jill to jill, the last jill i bred had very little nipple swelling, compared to my friends jill who looked like she'd got bullets down their, neither had any problems rearing the litters. 

go to the vets, it may set you back a few quid, but its excellent for peace of mind :lol2:


----------



## StevensGal

We will do, don't want to put her in any danger and I know I'd be much happier if she was checked out. Thanks again. 


Tap Tap Tapatalking!


----------



## Chris18

She's massive :|
Here's a thread that may help Pregnancy..

I think the pictures start a few pages in.


----------



## StevensGal

Yeah she is enormous. Thanks for the link. 


Tap Tap Tapatalking!


----------



## StevensGal

Forgot to update that my female ferret has since been put to sleep at the vets. They found out it was actually fluid building and coming from her heart. They think one side of her heart collapsed and caused the fluid to build up. The vet said it could be drained and the condition treated but she'd only have 6-9 months left. We made the decision to put her to sleep rather than prolong her condition for our benefit. Absolutely gutted, she was perfect in every way and I'm sorry to see her go. Never had a pet put to sleep before and it's something I hope I never have to repeat. 

We want to find another female to go with our boy as obviously he is missing his mate and we would prefer to have a pair.

So all in all a sad update but hopefully we can replace the female soon.


Tap Tap Tapatalking!


----------



## debsandpets

That is sad to hear she didn't make it.

At least you did the right thing for her


----------



## StevensGal

Yeah was awful cos despite the massive belly she was so lively, playing etc..it felt terrible to agree that she should be pts but in the long run, it was best for her. 


Tap Tap Tapatalking!


----------



## x Sarah x

I did look in this thread and was shocked at the size of her, but i've only been a ferret owner myself for about 6 months so wasn't going to question others knowledge...

anyway if you'd be interested in a rescue that comes neutered, vaccinated and chipped, join this really friendly group and enquire 

all 10 of my fer'ts are rescues and i can't recommend them enough.

Log in | Facebook


----------



## StevensGal

Thanks for the link, we have a friend who we are going to contact as we got both our ferrets from him so will see what he's got.


Tap Tap Tapatalking!


----------

